# 70 gallon oceanic - should I buy?



## glarior (Mar 31, 2007)

There is a 70 gallon oceanic lizard lounge for sale @ 100$. The person said it had everything, lights, misting, and ventilation but a small crack. I did not ask where the crack is but will look into it when I check out the tank. 

My questions.... is the tank worth 100$ for a new PDF setup with plants? I would like to have a false bottom and maybe a waterfall but not sure yet. What would you say about the crack... IE. good deal if crack is fixable, or bad deal either way... etc etc 

Thanks


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

it all depends on where the crack is really. i would say buy it. if the crack is in a bad spot or not fixable, you can always remove that wall from the tank and go somewhere and an exact duplicate of that wall made of glass and fix it. easy and worth it.


----------



## HappyHippos1 (May 7, 2007)

probably a good deal assuming the crack is fixable. Even if it is up high on the glass then you might not even have to have it water tight. I'd talk him down $20 and act like the crack is terrible and get it for cheaper.


----------



## glarior (Mar 31, 2007)

*another one... hrmmm*

Ok, thanks for the reply on that one but while searching today I found another deal. 

70g w/ glass locking lid and 12 air vents for 150. It looks brand new

I think this one is better deal since there is no crack but my question is the air vents. Would that be to many for my terrarium? I don't belive I will do a big water feature this time with this tank so that should not be an issue. 

Thanks alot for your input... I am still learning.


----------



## beachbabe18509 (Oct 29, 2007)

where are you finding these?
And as far as I know that sounds like a really good deal


----------



## slipperheads (Oct 17, 2007)

beachbabe18509 said:


> where are you finding these?
> And as far as I know that sounds like a really good deal


I check our trading post for my used tanks. 

That second viv you posted sounds good, what's the diameter of each vent?


----------



## louis428c (Feb 8, 2008)

*vents*

how can u make vents on glass?


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

The 70 for 150 sounds like a really good deal. The vents won't pose a problem. If they are too much, a little clear silicone will take care of this. As far as the crack in the first one you found, silicone will take care of that too, provided it isn't misplaced or in a place where it simply looks ugly and can't be hidden. However, you can do a lot of hiding (after silicone repair) with backgrounds, wherever it is. It's probably worth looking at, and perhaps making a lower offer, as was pointed out, depending upon the extent of the crack, and the condition of the rest of the glass. Mild water deposits can be removed easily, but heavier ones may have actually etched the glass.


----------



## glarior (Mar 31, 2007)

*more info*

I found out the first tank crack is located on the lid which is nothing. 

The dimension of both tanks is 18 1/2"deep X 36 1/2" wide X 25

I have found them on craigslist for my local area. Just been keeping an eye out for aquariums for a while and stumbled across these two deals. 

I am thinking of the second tank considering the locking lid and the person seemed more knowledgeable of the tank. It originally housed a snake but he gave it to his brother and kept the tank.

Here is a pic of tank 1 for 100$











Tank 2 for 150$









Sorry for the poor quality....


----------



## pyro4fun (Jul 27, 2007)

I would say jump on them befor there gone.... :shock: 

Those are both gooood deals...


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Buy both of them. It beats any deal I ever got.


----------



## tzen (Nov 22, 2007)

We will always support you in your puchases of new big tanks. :wink: 



Although I'm still trying to figure out how to tell my wife about the 55g I got for $25... as well figure out where I could put it.


----------



## MattySF (May 25, 2005)

Go for the 70 lounge. My friend has one it's so much fun to scape.


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

Those are both LLs and they both have vents. A good thing. Just make sure the water level in below the vent line :wink: .
I have one and it is a nice size and set-up for Darts. It was given to me so I don't know what they retail for. One other thing to consider. Many times you can find cracked aquariums, LL's , ect. for free due to the fact that for some uses a crack is enough to make the enclosure unusable. this is not the case with Dart vivs due to fact that the viv will not be filled with water and as stated a simple crack can easily be fixed with silicone on almost all occasions.

Rich


----------



## glarior (Mar 31, 2007)

*Thanks!!!!*

I am going to check them out this weekend. I like how you support the idea of a bigger terrarium lol. 

I am thankful for everyone's input on this purchase. I'm sure I will post some pics of the tank later on once I get everything situated.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle_John (Feb 19, 2007)

the vents are nothing. they should come with vent caps if not you can get them from ocianc for there lizard lounges. i have a few of these tanks and there nice. the caps are very strong and tight fitting and with a little silicone easy water proof.


----------

